# HMS Active - WW1 Query



## merski1 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi There, I am currently helping with family genealogy for the Hickey family, Drogheda, Ireland. We found the war record of a James Hickey born 9th July 1877 (service number 284589) on Ancestry.com that shows the service in the Royal Navy including multiple ships he served on and bases he was positioned at.

It lists HMS Active from 6th April 1916 to 22nd Dec 2018, this would have included the Battle of Jutland. I cannot locate him on crew listings for the ship at that time and seeking help. All help welcome.


----------



## merski1 (Jul 31, 2010)

*Update Information - HMS Majestic*

Updating my question below: I've since discovered that James Hickey was onboard the HMS Majestic through 1914 and 15 including surviving the sinking of the ship when torpedoed May 27 at Cape Helles. 49 men were killed but many survived and where picked up by other ships or swam to shore.

His naval service record is where I've picked up the ships and dates of service.

Seeking any information folks may have including crew lists for the HMD Majestic during 1914 and 1915. Thanks for your help with this.




****************************************************
Hi There, I am currently helping with family genealogy for the Hickey family, Drogheda, Ireland. We found the war record of a James Hickey born 9th July 1877 (service number 284589) on Ancestry.com that shows the service in the Royal Navy including multiple ships he served on and bases he was positioned at.

It lists HMS Active from 6th April 1916 to 22nd Dec 2018, this would have included the Battle of Jutland. I cannot locate him on crew listings for the ship at that time and seeking help. All help welcome.[/QUOTE]


----------

